# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.00 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.06 are out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.00 and 
Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.06 are out!*  *MTK platform update:*  The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:    *♦ Blu Aria T174i* (MT62XX) *♦ Boost Icon Nero B795* (MT6572) *♦ UNextel V.45* (MT6572)   *Qualcomm platform update:*  Fast Direct Unlock firmware database updated with the following versions:   *♦ Motorola XT300:* USASESMTSCAB2B5NA029.0R *♦ Motorola XT320:* 1 new firmware version   *Important!* It is highly recommended to use the latest version of the software, 
since it always contains newest updates and all known bug fixes for all 
supported phone models and features.
User will take full responsibility for their own 
work using the outdated version of the software.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

